# Surfside 2-15-13



## jbarr79 (Jan 11, 2012)

Surf looked good today wind was down, but the seaweed was horrible. I am new to surf fishing and I never knew about how much seaweed can get caught on fishing line in a short period of time. After multiple attempts with my big rod I decided to put it up, I ended up only fishing with one pole and stayed out in the surf and started catching alot of whiting and managed to get two pompanos.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

good job 

Angle your lines as close to a 45 into the current when sea weed is around.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Nice Pompanos!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Pomps! What gut did you catch them in?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice fish.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Man isnt that water still a bit cold?...Nice catch!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Justin_Smithey said:


> Man isnt that water still a bit cold?...Nice catch!


It's so cold it hurts your bones !!:rotfl:


----------



## jbarr79 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jolly I appreciate the advice I can use every pointer anyone can throw at me.
I caught them in the 2nd gut, and the water is still cold I got a little in the waders. You definetly know when water hit you.


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> good job
> 
> Angle your lines as close to a 45 into the current when sea weed is around.


X2

Never had my lines ran straight out, weed or no weed!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Jumpjack said:


> X2
> 
> Never had my lines ran straight out, weed or no weed!


X3. This graphic is not mine but it may help.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

You can angle your long rods any which way and thanks for the diagram but when the weed is coming in thick there is not much you can do but keep taking it off or not fish!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

fultonswimmer said:


> You can angle your long rods any which way and thanks for the diagram but when the weed is coming in thick there is not much you can do but keep taking it off or not fish!


Agree. When the weed is really bad, instead of picking it all off, I usually reel/drag the weed ball in as far as I can and cut the main line just above the leader and pull the leader out the bottom of the wee ball. Then re-tie the main line to the leader and just leave the weed ball. Saves a bunch of time. At that point, it's probably futile to keep fishing.


----------

